

Mac platform reaches 15-year high with 5% worldwide market share. - brackin
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/16/macs_worldwide_market_share_reaches_15_year_high_at_5.html

======
brackin
This trend should really help get more developers on board. Mac software is
already very good, in fact I don't feel like there's really much missing. The
only hole would be in gaming and the fact the market share is growing globally
should incise these developers.

Of course Apple has this 5% share because of their slim product line and you
can only run Mac OSX on Apple computers. Considering all of their products are
medium - high end they aren't able to get much market share from emerging
markets.

This should be good news for Chrome OS and maybe Linux as it shows users
aren't just focused on Windows. These OS' can hit the markets Apple can't.

------
aheilbut
It's amazing that it's still only 5%.

